# Am I the only one who ever thinks about this?



## LiveForHorses (Jan 2, 2012)

So first off, there is no need to worry. I won't be doing this.

I was thinking, if I got a filly and/or colt and raised it, would I be able to break her by myself? I don't know but it just seems logical that if you raise a horse like a best friend, then wouldn't they trust you with their life? Wouldn't you be able to train him yourself. I don't want to say what... I guess it's just a thought so I'm gonna say it. Wouldn't you be able to kinds just get on and then pet them and talk to them to calm them down? I don't know, but the way my head thinks, that seems logical. 

Have you ever thought that? Don't worry I'm not gonna go and buy a filly... unless you agree with me that it would work... haha just kidding... maybe  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA of course you are not the only one that thinks about this!  

My experience was with an untrained mustang.  The mustang was *gentled* already when I got him, so he was halter broke and used to humans for the most part, but he sure was HARD to catch.  Hours and hours of getting that horse to trust me!  Sheesh.  But once he did, I could do purt near anything with him.  I could blanket him, put fly masks on him, rub him all over (where he used to try and kick me when I touched his belly).  It was a really cool experience.  I could saddle him, and taught him to give to head pressure (I was working towards bitless).  BUT, when it came down to it, I kind of chickened out   I had never really taught a horse from on them before, so I wasn't sure how he might react.  And even if he took it all in stride, I didn't know how to teach him to move forward really.  I never actually got on him.  I started college and got busy, then got married, and got dairy goats.  We decided it would be best to sell the horses since we weren't making time for them  

I miss my horses dearly, and some day I WILL have the time again to get another.  And I will get another mustang.  And I will ride this one!  LOL  But I do truly beleive that if a horse trusts you it makes it sooooo much easier to teach/work with them.  But each horse is an individual, so while one may trust and go with the flow, another might trust you but still just be way too freaked out and revert back to the flight response.  Just depends.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 2, 2012)

> So first off, there is no need to worry. I won't be doing this.


Why not?  There are many books to instruct about training a horse and people have, for many thousands of years, trained their own horses.  I've thought of it....I imagine anyone who loves horses has thought of it.  I'd say, if you have the time and resources to do it, why not give it a try?


----------



## Jenski (Jan 2, 2012)

LiveForHorses, lots of horse-crazy folks think about that.

If you are serious, my first question would be . . . have you ever trained a horse before?  My second question would be . . . how long have you been riding?

Training a horse can be an amazing and rewarding experience under the right conditions.  It can also be a nightmare under the wrong conditions.  Horses are so large that it changes the game - - you will never be able to use your strength against a horse.  I know many people who have been injured by horses, some seriously.

If you ever consider raising a horse yourself, my personal advice is to work under a trainer.  I would not try raising a horse from birth without a great deal of experience.  The first three years of a working horse's life are absolutely critical to its future performance.

I caught the movie "Buck" on Netflix last week - - you might check it out if you love horses.  It is about the horse trainer Buck Brannaman.  Good stuff for horsie folks there. . . good advice there, too:  how you work with a horse carries through to everything else in your life - - your relationships with your spouse and children, how you treat other people, etc.  The horse becomes a mirror of who you are . . . and do you like what you see?


Hope that info helps.  Have a great New Year!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 30, 2012)

I has this thought years ago. (Back when the horse market was still up.)

I went out looking for a baby. Came home with a 3 year old unbroke mare. 

I broke her to ride, and taught her the parelli method.

She was a fantastic mount. Then one day after a couple years of riding she spooked and bucked me off. First time she had ever acted up. I then sent her to a professional for over 60 days to be "finished" She came back, and can do all the fancy stuff. She rides great. 

Still have her, although I'd like to sell her because I jsut can't afford her anymore. 

But she she is an amazing horse. She can do it all. 

She still has her moments where is blanks out and bucks me off. She is turning 9 soon, I can't believe we have came so far.

Saying that I still prefer my old gelding that is stubborn, cranky, and lazy. 

I just don't have the young excitment and passion for horses I used to. I don't need a fancy horse that can sidestep and pivot. She would excel at a place where she was used for something such as showing. But for me, I jsut enjoy going on a lazy and quiet ride with my good old boy. 

Yes it can be done. But we've had our ups and downs. I only reccommend that experienced people train horses though. Even after years she still needed finished by a professional trainer. 

I wouldn't do it again though. I don't have the time or the passion. If I was to ever buy another horse, I'd fork out the money for a completed, bombproof, old thing. haha. Those young ones will keep you busy.


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2012)

Just be glad you did not ask this question on a horse only forum, they would rip your head off! 
I would start the tiny babies with lightweight replicas, that way when they are big enough to actually be started under saddle with real work and weight, they won't startle. That's my thought, at least. 
I bought a pony, 'green broke' and I am training him myself. I just avoid details when I ask on horse forums, they just don't care, pretty rude place... I have a no name saddle that I use on my pony, doesn't fit or anything, but I use it for the weight, general feel, movement and act of putting it on and taking it off. 
I don't have time to work with him all the time, though I do have the rest of my life and his to teach him. Rather do it myself than ship him to a trainer and get screwed over by him and get a worse off horse. You never know what can/will happen...


----------



## erinr (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never trained my own colt, but I've been riding for several years. I've trained a lot of other animals and have "trained/finished my horse to do quite a few things that she wouldn't do before. We trust each other and I feel completly safe walking behind her, leting my little siblings ride her, etc. But one thing to remember is that if a horse bucks you off it doesn't mean that they don't like you or anything like that. A lot of times my mare just bucks for the fun of it, knowing that I can stick on ( or if I can't I need some practice)  and we both have a great time. Now, if the horse is obviosly just wanting to get you off him it's a different story. I'd say go for it!!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm training my own filly and gelding right now. My biggest piece of advice? Look up Clinton Anderson and Downunder Horsemanship!! 

Second: How much experiance do you have with horses? If you've have a lot of experiance with horses and have been riding a long time and are a good horseman/woman then you should have no problem if you get the right instruction (Clinton Anderson!). 

The thing with raising one from a colt and then training it can go one of two ways:

1. You raise it up and pet it and feed it treats and it thinks you're it's best friend
2. You are kind to it, feed it, keep it safe but don't baby it, maintain your personal space and start the basics of training immediately. 

The outcomes:

1. The horse becomes extremely spoiled and has no respect for your personal space and will be very pushy and dangerous (I know this from personal experiance with a family friend). They are actually a lot harder to train and more dangerous

2. The horse learns to have a healthy respect for you but also likes your company. Because you start them on the basics of training at a very young age they are very easy to break to saddle and are wonderful saddle horses. (Clinton Anderson!!)


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 4, 2012)

My friend has been riding for 12 years, and she just recently bought a filly and has trained it to ride "her way". Accidentally, her horse got pregnant and gave birth to a beautiful little colt... so she plans on training yet another one! She says it takes LOTS of time and patience.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh yeah 
I started my Cherokee my self. Never been around broke horses, just nice big pets. Cherokee is now 7. I got her as a 3mo in trade for halter brakeing a mule colt. Each horse I start turns out nicer faster then the last.
Some things to keep in mind are
Take it one step at a time
Do it on the ground first
Even at 2 & 3 years old they are still just big babys
If you mess up, you can fix it

I used to think if I didn't get it right the first time I would ruin the horse. Nope. You have to go out of your way and do the wrong thing over and over again. Your horse is going to keep learning right along with you.

The movie "Buck" is awesome!!!

You mite want to do some home work first, but go for it.
There is a whole list of horsemen out there who have books and what not, check around on line and find the one you understand best.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I understand what you're saying.  Sort of the same theory my sister had when she got her dog as a 7 week old puppy.  She figured she would imprint that dog, start training immediately and she would never have a single issue with the dog, no growing pains, no misbehaving etc.  Well, she is a great dog now, but it wasn't like raising her was smooth sailing.  She still chewed, peed on the floor from time to time, barked too much and eventually grew out of it.  Starting her training young did nothing to prevent her from going through those phases.  She still had to mature and grow up just like any other puppy.

All young animals go through difficult stages, they all mature differently and they all have different temperments that may come from their breeding more than their training or environment.

Just because you imprint and de-sensitize a horse at a very young age doesn't mean its going to be a bomb proof horse at the age of two.  Young horses spook at the unknown, young horses have excess energy, they're silly, they act out, hormones kick in, they can be difficult just because they're going through a "phase".  You just never know what you're gonna get no matter how early you start them.

As mentioned above, too much imprinting can be a dangerous thing.  I know it makes sense in theory to think that if you raised a horse from a tiny baby and made it your best friend that you'd be able to totally trust one another, but they're still young and they must go through all of the normal stages that a youngster goes through to reach maturity.

Frankly, I like my older mature horses best.  Give me one of those "been there done that" types any day over training a young one.  Those older horses understand humans, what we're like, what we're capable of (good and bad) and what to expect from us.  I love that.


----------



## ChristyMarie82 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, this forum is a breath of fresh air.  As a PP said, if you'd posted this on a 'horse only" forum, they'd have been after you like a pack of dogs!  It's nice to come in here and read people being civil to one another!

I've been riding for ten years, but I don't consider myself a trainer.  By any means.  However, if we get another horse, it'll be a foal, and I'll do the work myself - prepared to send her to a trainer if need be!  

But, I don't think there's anything unusual in what you're feeling.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 2, 2012)

ChristyMarie82 said:
			
		

> Wow, this forum is a breath of fresh air.  As a PP said, if you'd posted this on a 'horse only" forum, they'd have been after you like a pack of dogs!  It's nice to come in here and read people being civil to one another!
> 
> I've been riding for ten years, but I don't consider myself a trainer.  By any means.  However, if we get another horse, it'll be a foal, and I'll do the work myself - prepared to send her to a trainer if need be!
> 
> But, I don't think there's anything unusual in what you're feeling.


That is so true about other horse forums!


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 2, 2012)

True what has been said about posting this on a horses forum.  

I used to make a decent living fixing backyard pet raised horses that ended up spoiled rotten and dangerous to their loving owners. 

It can be done BUT, you need a good mentor and while i don't personally care for one certain program or another, you need to be in some kind of training.  Buck is my fav right now and i have some friends who i respect a lot who are really into clinton anderson and finding a lot of good in his methods. 

the problem that most people run into is in trying to make the horse their friend because horse psychology is so different than human psychology in many ways.  

when you are (human)'nice' to a horse, they see that are you asking them to care for and protect you, and that includes them bossing you around.  if it's a strong minded horse, they will expect to be in charge, if it's a naturally nervous horse it can make them very skittish and fearful.  as long as you understand that being a strong leader to a horse is what will make them love and respect you, you'll be fine.

the simplest way to explain it is to "move their feet".  Don't ever let them move your feet.  ... when a horse gets in your space, they aren't usually being loving, they are asking the question "if they are in charge".  you can let them in your space if you want to love on them, but don't ever step back as is natural for people when someone gets in your space. ... simply take a step forward into the horse and move them back at least a step or two and then love on them.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 13, 2012)

I did this- at 49 years old LOL
I am a lifelong horse owner but have never started one- my husband bought me a cutting bred unbroke 4 year old- big spoiled baby with no manners and hot as fish grease ! Everyone said I would never be able to do anything with her- too hot, too long with no training etc.....well, I took my time- time time time.....started from square one bonding with her, grooming, playing, spending time just being with her, then leading, and tying- then started with the round pen and ground work...get the picture- it took me at least a year !! Because I am no spring chicken and didn't want to rush her or me and end up getting hurt- people at the boarding stable laughed- me with my horse I wouldn't ride- and would never ride- all the while Glory and I were getting closer and closer- then 6 months ago I moved to a 188 acre piece of property and took Glory with me where I continued our little snails pace training. Eventually I started saddling her and longing her with the saddle on in her paddock, she bucked like a lunatic- I stuck with it and just kept doing it. Eventually she got used to the saddle and actually looked forward to me working her- this is when I knew we had turned the corner-finally in October my neighbor invited me to go riding with her and I accepted- got on Glory for the first time and guess what ? She stood there ! We walked out, and went on a 4 hour ride that day, no kick, buck, nothing but heaven on earth !! We have been hitting the trails together ever since- going in water, over obstacles, navigating through cows, dodging the occassional stray dog- and never a problem- you know, we trust EACHOTHER.... that to me is huge- I am so blessed, and so thankful that I did it myself and took my time- 
I would never recommend anyone else do this- each person and horse is different- but for me it worked out better than I could have ever imagined


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 13, 2012)

gretchenann said:
			
		

> I did this- at 49 years old LOL
> I am a lifelong horse owner but have never started one- my husband bought me a cutting bred unbroke 4 year old- big spoiled baby with no manners and hot as fish grease ! Everyone said I would never be able to do anything with her- too hot, too long with no training etc.....well, I took my time- time time time.....started from square one bonding with her, grooming, playing, spending time just being with her, then leading, and tying- then started with the round pen and ground work...get the picture- it took me at least a year !! Because I am no spring chicken and didn't want to rush her or me and end up getting hurt- people at the boarding stable laughed- me with my horse I wouldn't ride- and would never ride- all the while Glory and I were getting closer and closer- then 6 months ago I moved to a 188 acre piece of property and took Glory with me where I continued our little snails pace training. Eventually I started saddling her and longing her with the saddle on in her paddock, she bucked like a lunatic- I stuck with it and just kept doing it. Eventually she got used to the saddle and actually looked forward to me working her- this is when I knew we had turned the corner-finally in October my neighbor invited me to go riding with her and I accepted- got on Glory for the first time and guess what ? She stood there ! We walked out, and went on a 4 hour ride that day, no kick, buck, nothing but heaven on earth !! We have been hitting the trails together ever since- going in water, over obstacles, navigating through cows, dodging the occassional stray dog- and never a problem- you know, we trust EACHOTHER.... that to me is huge- I am so blessed, and so thankful that I did it myself and took my time-
> I would never recommend anyone else do this- each person and horse is different- but for me it worked out better than I could have ever imagined


awesome story and what a fantastic way to do it right. 

i do that with mine. .. .just get on and go for a ride when they are ready ... BUT - since they are born here, we have years of bonding and understanding each other, they know what's expected physically, mentally and emotionally. ... would love to see a pic of you and your girl.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks  Becky !!
I am trying to get up to 10 posts so I can put it on my profile LOL !


----------

